# Puppy very friendly



## zgil86 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a 3 month 2 weeks old German shepherd. He is very friendly, loves walking up to people, loves to get pet, let's everyone inside without growling. Is this typical behavior for a 3 month 2 week old GS? will he get more protective and aggressive eventually? Is this a puppy stage? When she I expect for the behavior to change?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes. He is a baby. This is a good thing at this age.

A lot depends on his genetics as to when he will start to be more protective, bark at the door, and so on. Some dogs mature earlier than others.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sounds like you have a very confident pup. if you're looking for a
protective dog i suggest having him trained to be protective.
some GSD's are more naturally protective than others. people
get a Shep and all of a sudden they need protection. what 
protected them before they had the dog? i figure whatever
it is i need to be protected from my dog needs to be protected
from it also.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is exactly what I want to see in a puppy of that age. You really don't want your puppy to growl when you invite guests over, or to act aggressively towards benign strangers. There's no guarantee that he will eventually become protective, but if he were barking or growling at people who mean neither of you any harm, it would likely be out of fear and/or insecurity, not out of confidence.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

my puppy is 7 months and was exactly the same way.at that age. He is still friendly with everyone who comes over. Except for the computer guy. Dexter barked at him but behaved when i told him to. Although he sat about 6 feet away watching his every move. Computer guy is a friend but only likes cats lol. being friendly works for us because we are always out where crowds are. the other day we were we were walking the trails and my son was stopped ahead with dexter sitting next to him waiting for us. When a 12 year old little girl (we later found out had Down syndrome) ran up and grabbed Dexter around the neck and started hugging him. Dexter is a big dog already for his age but it happened so fast before her mom could stop her. Dexter just licked her in the face. He isnt butt waggily with strangers anymor but he is friendly. he usually just ignores them outside. But he seems to enjoy kids although one lick and some tail wag is usually it now. The next time we saw the little girl and her mom they asked to take a pic with him. Her mom said Dexter was all she talked about for a week lol.

Dexter's friendliness works for us but if you're looking for a dog that you want for protection I would go ahead and do what the others had suggested and put him in training.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> my puppy is 7 months and was exactly the same way.at that age. He is still friendly with everyone who comes over. Except for the computer guy. Dexter barked at him but behaved when i told him to. Although he sat about 6 feet away watching his every move. Computer guy is a friend but only likes cats lol. being friendly works for us because we are always out where crowds are. the other day we were we were walking the trails and my son was stopped ahead with dexter sitting next to him waiting for us. When a 12 year old little girl (we later found out had Down syndrome) ran up and grabbed Dexter around the neck and started hugging him. Dexter is a big dog already for his age but it happened so fast before her mom could stop her. Dexter just licked her in the face. He isnt butt waggily with strangers anymor but he is friendly. he usually just ignores them outside. But he seems to enjoy kids although one lick and some tail wag is usually it now. The next time we saw the little girl and her mom they asked to take a pic with him. Her mom said Dexter was all she talked about for a week lol.
> 
> Dexter's friendliness works for us but if you're looking for a dog that you want for protection I would go ahead and do what the others had suggested and put him in training.


Awhhhh!!!!


----------

